# Edelbrock 1406 Carburetor



## HydroCutlass86

trying to get my 64 impala going right.... i have a couple questions i am trying to figure out where to run the vacuum off of my th350 transmission to the edelbrock 1406 carburetor...i have my vacuum advance hose running to the driver side manifold port...the port on passenger side is timed vacuum and that's capped,also i have the brake port in the back capped since i don't have power brakes....do i run the th350 hose to the timed port or T it in with the manifold port along with the vacuum advance???

i have read the manual and don't tell me much of shit,lol











next question is what wire do i want to use for the electric choke?


----------



## REV. chuck

it doesnt matter which vac port you use


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 28 2009, 08:01 PM~14031272
> *it doesnt matter which vac port you use
> *


yes it does.. i know that but i cant tell u witch one to use


----------



## 29775

best getting the one on the intake... but cant say forsure on the carb... as for the wire you connect to a 12volt source and u can get that from your wiper

http://www.chevyasylum.com/tech/chokwire.html


----------



## racerboy

run the vac adv for the tranny off the carb. the reason for this is that the brakes need a bigger volume of air than the tranny modulator. i have the same carb and tranny combo, and this is how i have done it.

and get power brakes. all you have to do is add a booster, the bracket, and a longer plunger rod. if you have ever driven an impala with pb, you will NEVER go back.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@May 28 2009, 09:05 PM~14031315
> *yes it does.. i know that but i cant tell u witch one to use
> *


no it doesnt 

the only vac ports he is asking about are the carb ports and he's not running power brakes 

he needs 2 vac ports off that carb one for timing advance (maybe) and one for transmission 


the rest he can plug so it doesnt matter which vac port he uses


----------



## CoupeDTS

of the 2 tiny ports on the front of the carb i think the one on the drivers side is the one you use, it seemed to vacuum more on mine. I just plugged the other. And I ran one hose around back to T off into the tranny and distributor


----------



## pinche chico

DONT USE TIMED VACUUM ON YOUR DIST.
IT WILL RUN RUFF WHEN YOUR IDLING AND PICK UP WHEN YOU THROTTLE IT,,


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 31 2009, 07:55 AM~14051603
> *DONT USE TIMED VACUUM ON  YOUR DIST.
> IT WILL RUN RUFF WHEN YOUR IDLING AND PICK UP WHEN YOU THROTTLE IT,,
> *


in the DVD that came w my 1406 carb they said to use the timed vacuum on the dist


----------

